# Pfeis Trophy bei Scharnitz 6.10



## The Tretschwein (22. September 2007)

Hallo!
Ich poste euch da mal ein geiles Uphillrace zur Pfeishuette bei Scharnitz.
Der Spass beginnt im Ziel auf der Pfeishüttn mit Bier und Essen. 

Sieht kurz aus, aber Achtung! Die Letzten 2000m verlagen alles ab.

www.pfeishuette.at

http://www.pfeishuette.at/


----------



## maxa (22. September 2007)

Hi Klaus,

wo haste denn dieses Klasse Event schon wieder her. 

Das ist ja wohl für jeden Karwendelbiker pflicht. 

Bei schönem Wetter bin ich sofort dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (22. September 2007)

Hat der Strobel Andi und der Hüttenwirt sich ausgedacht. Kennst Du den Uphill ? 
Ah meine Freundin wird dann so 2 Stunden vorher losfahren und meine Lupine mitnehmen. wer weis......


----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2007)

Boar ist daaas Geeeil!!!!!! 
Ich bin schon 3mal auf die Pfeisshütte gefahren, weil ich dort unten immer Bikeurlaub mache. Das ist ja der Hammer! Nen Uphill-Race, ich glaubs ja nicht   Schade das ich da nicht mitmachen kann, leider viel zu weit weg


----------



## maxa (23. September 2007)

Die letzten 400 HM sind der Hammer.

Bekomm schon jetzt Gänsehaut.


----------



## zauberer089 (24. September 2007)

wenns ned bis dahin einen Haufen Schnee da oben hat, plane ich auch mitzufahren


----------



## The Tretschwein (24. September 2007)

Der Schnee würde die Sache doch noch wahnsinniger machen und es wäre ne echte Freak-Show!


----------



## zauberer089 (24. September 2007)

da hast auch wieder Recht 

also Pflichtveranstaltung


----------



## Tobi-161 (24. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Der Schnee würde die Sache doch noch wahnsinniger machen und es wäre ne echte Freak-Show!




vielleicht würde es die Sache auch vereinfachen wenn man gescheit grip hätte


----------



## The Tretschwein (24. September 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> da hast auch wieder Recht
> 
> also Pflichtveranstaltung



Natürlich wird es einen Sieger geben, aber es geht eigentlich mehr um den Spass an der Sache. Jeder der oben ankommt hat und in der Hütte sein Weizen kippt hat gewonnen.


----------



## maxa (24. September 2007)

Da geh ich mal davon aus, das es einen Pfeishüttenkaiser geben wird, den Sieger.
Aber doch einige Könige, die das Ding ohne Pause und Fussabsetzen durchtreten.
Da hat man sich die Brotzeit redlich verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobo (25. September 2007)

@Rob68: klar, leicht erreichbar mit der Seilbahn von Innsbruck rauf 

Die letzten Schotterauffahrt sind im jetzigen Zustand wahrhaft nicht in "Race" Form. Bin am Samstag dort rauf und hab mehr geschoben, als ich wollte. So viel rutschiger Schotter war da letztes Jahr nicht...
Aber bis zum 06.10. ebnet sich das sicher noch etwas und ich könnt ja mal einen fetteren Reifen hinten drauf montieren.

Also hoffen wir auf das passende Karwendelwetter, ich glaub die Aussichten sind gar nicht so schlecht!


----------



## The Tretschwein (25. September 2007)

vor 6 wochen wars noch ok. einmal kurz angetippt


----------



## The Tretschwein (26. September 2007)

inkl Gepäcktransport!!!

Somit könnt ihr oben euer warmes Zeug anziehen.

http://www.bike-sport-news.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=15062&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## zauberer089 (3. Oktober 2007)

und up! 

Samstag scheint die Sonne


----------



## zauberer089 (6. Oktober 2007)

wer hats geschafft seine Pfeisbrezn unbeschadet ins Tal zu bringen?


----------



## The Tretschwein (6. Oktober 2007)

hab meine mit Kali zusammen gleich niedergemacht!  

Ansonsten war das mal ein schönes, ehrliches Rennen. Klein, familiär und total unkompliziert. Die Pfeishüttn wollte kein Geld damit verdienen, sondern eine nette Bikerparty ausrichten. Keiner war neidisch auf den anderen und ich fand genau das extrem sportlich.  
Wenns nächstes Jahr ein paar Fahrer mehr werden ist es grad recht.  
Hat mir irre gut gefallen. Vor allem weil ich nicht runterheizen musste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer089 (6. Oktober 2007)

hervorzuheben ist auch noch das Essen und Trinken à la carte, das im Startgeld inklusive war.

ned jeder 1 Würschtl mit Kraut und ein Helles, sondern wie mans halt am liebsten hat 

ich hoffe es geht 2008 weiter mit der Veranstaltung.
Hat Kultpotential


----------



## maxa (8. Oktober 2007)

Absolute Klasse.

Leute, Wetter, Traumhafte Piste und vor allem das Essen, und das lockere drumherum war einfach genial.

War gestern mit Freunden nochmals auf der Pfeis und dem Stempeljoch, und da hat sich noch der ein ( Strobel ) oder andere da oben von der Feier erholt.
Bei dem gestrigen Wetter ( strahlend blauer Himmel ), ließ sich das Rennen nochmal genüsslich durch den Kopf gehen.

Schade für jeden der sonst so "oft" im Karwendel und Wetterstein unterwegs ist, und sich das entgehen lassen hat.
Oder vielleicht gerade deswegen war es ein schönes, anstrengendes "Rennen".
Hervorzuheben gilt auf jedem Fall nochmal ( weil noch nicht erwähnt ), das es noch eine Labesstation gab.
Super.
Den Gepäcktransport fand ich echt riesig.

Übrigens die Hirtennudeln auf der Hütten, sind echt ein Gedicht. 

Hey Klaus, sind am Samstag um 20:30 noch von Mittenwald zur Pleisenhütte aufgebrochen.
Dank der Firma L...  war dies ein riesen Spass.

So, dann hoffen wir, dass die Wirtsleut das 2008 auf ausrichten wollen, freu mich jetzt schon.

P.S.:  Fand ich toll, mal längere Zeit mit den wirklich Guten und Schnellen unkompliziert reden zu können, und das ohne ( was willst du, war doch eh viel schneller als du und die anderen )    

Ein rieeeeeesen Spassssssssss


----------



## Great Khali (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Mad Klaus,

am Samstag geb'ma wieder Gas -> Soiernhaus


----------



## The Tretschwein (12. Oktober 2007)

Aaaaaaargl! Bibber! Fürcht!
Gas am Soiernhaus? Der Great Khali wird mich wieder niedermachen!

Ausser er:kotz: ab?  

 Klaus


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (12. Oktober 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich poste euch da mal ein geiles Uphillrace zur Pfeishuette bei Scharnitz.
> Der Spass beginnt im Ziel auf der Pfeishüttn mit Bier und Essen.
> 
> ...



Hi

Wieviel Km und Hm hat das Rennen gehabt? Und wie war die steilste Steigung?

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## zauberer089 (21. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wieviel Km und Hm hat das Rennen gehabt? Und wie war die steilste Steigung?
> 
> ...



19,4km  1004 Hm, Steigung im Diagramm


----------



## The Tretschwein (21. Oktober 2007)

nur dass das letzte Stück halt lose und saufies ist.


----------



## zauberer089 (22. Oktober 2007)

das Schotterstück kann man nur selbst erfahren/erschieben


----------



## zauberer# (5. Oktober 2008)

wer ist am Samstag 11.10.08 wieder dabei?


----------



## maxa (6. Oktober 2008)

na logo, wenns Wetter passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (6. Oktober 2008)

glaub das wird Sonnenbrillenwetter


----------



## The Tretschwein (7. Oktober 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> wer ist am Samstag 11.10.08 wieder dabei?



Hi! 
Ich möcht Pfeis oder Bike Xtrem fahren. 
Bräuchte ne Mitfahrgelegenheit. Bin aus Augschburgg


----------



## naishy (7. Oktober 2008)

Pfeis hört sich echt super an, leider hab ich keine Zeit dieses Jahr.

Wünsch allen Fahrer viel Spaß


----------



## The Tretschwein (9. Oktober 2008)

So!
Steh auf der Starteliste
Freu mich aufs Bier! Hey Zauberer....fahr mer dann no auf Schtempljoch nauf?

Werd übernachten und am Sonntag auf die Rheintalanger oder Soiernhaus fahren. 
Falls jemand noch Interesse hat.


----------



## zauberer# (10. Oktober 2008)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> So!
> Steh auf der Starteliste
> Freu mich aufs Bier! Hey Zauberer....fahr mer dann no auf Schtempljoch nauf?
> 
> ...



Schtempeljoch is glaub ich nimmer drin
ham schon genug im Schotter gewühlt bis zur Pfeis.

aber am So zur Reintalangerhüttn würd noch gehen.


----------



## The Tretschwein (10. Oktober 2008)

schaumer mal oder aufs Soiernhaus


----------



## zauberer# (10. Oktober 2008)

ja, red ma morgen Mittag drüber. 
Wär auch beim Soiern dabei, fahr nur auf jeden Fall am Sa Nachmittag erstmal heim


----------



## Wobo (10. Oktober 2008)

ich fahr auch hoch morgen.
Stempeljoch könnte ja durchaus lohnen, ich glaub es wird warm genug.


----------



## zauberer# (12. Oktober 2008)

perfektes Wochenende
danke Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (12. Oktober 2008)

hau mal deine Mail Addy rüber


----------



## maxa (12. Oktober 2008)

Wenn der Tag mal nicht klasse war.


----------



## <MM> (5. Februar 2009)

Ein Video dazu gibt's auf YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iov_akI9KCE


----------



## <MM> (5. Februar 2009)

Leider haben die bisherigen Pächter der Pfeishütte am Ende der Saison ihre Zelte abgebrochen. Wie es mit der Pfeistrophy weitergeht, ist damit unbekannt.


----------



## The Tretschwein (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

es scheint so als würde dieses Jahr keine Pfeis-Trophy stattfinden? 

Weis jemand was näheres? 

PN


----------



## <MM> (2. Oktober 2009)

Ja, leider.

Grund dafür ist ein Wechsel der Hüttenpächter - bzw. das eh weniger, aber der Verein, der's bislang in Zusammenarbeit mit dem bisherigen Hüttenpächter veranstaltet hat, klinkte sich nach dem Wechsel aus - und der neue Hüttenpächter stand alleine da. Zwar wurden offenbar einige Vereine gefragt, aber niemand erklärte sich dazu bereit, fürs Rennen mitanzupacken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (3. Oktober 2009)

oh! die alten Pächter waren so nett. Haben die ne andere Hütte jetzt?


----------



## Great Khali (3. Oktober 2009)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> oh! die alten Pächter waren so nett. Haben die ne andere Hütte jetzt?



Servus Mad,

Lydia und Serafin haben seit Anfang des Jahres die Amberger Hütte im Ötztal. Auch ein guter Stützpunkt zum Biken !!!

Gruß
Kali


----------



## The Tretschwein (3. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Wavefrontrocker (4. Oktober 2009)

So ein Scheiss! - Jetzt wollt ich doch glatt dieses Jahr mal mit racen .
Hoffentlich findet sich für 2010 wieder ein Veranstalter / Organisator. Ich drück die Daumen.


----------



## rrossi6020 (5. September 2012)

Heuer gibt es wieder ein Pfeistrophy Rennen von Scharnitz auf die Pfeishütte. Das Rennen findet am Samstag den 6.Oktober statt.

Infos & Anmeldung

http://www.pfeishuette.at/de/pfeistrophy

www.gradwanderer.at


----------



## <MM> (5. September 2012)

Super! 

... hab's gleich auf Facebook verbreitet. ^^


----------



## rrossi6020 (28. September 2012)

*[FONT="]HÃ¤rtester Mountainbike-Bergsprint im Karwendel[/FONT][/B]
  [B][FONT="]Nach vier Jahren findet die Pfeistrophy von Scharnitz zur PfeishÃ¼tte wieder statt[/FONT]*
  [FONT="] [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Steil, steiler, schneller â und brennende Oberschenkel. So kÃ¶nnte das Motto der  Mountainbiker, die sich am Samstag 6. Oktober von Scharnitz zur PfeishÃ¼tte hinaufquÃ¤len werden, lauten. Der vermutlich hÃ¤rteste Mountainbike-Bergsprint Ãsterreichs verlangt den SportlerInnen alles ab: 20 Kilometer und 1000 HÃ¶henmeter, bei Steigungen, die fast jenseits des fÃ¼r HobbyradfahrerInnen ErtrÃ¤glichen sind.[/FONT]
  [FONT="] [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Was ursprÃ¼nglich ein Trainingslager fÃ¼r bayrische Radprofis war, hatte sich 2008 zu einer offiziellen Trophy entwickelt â ein Saisonabschluss fÃ¼r Profis und Hobbysportler: âDie Pfeistrophy ist das Rennen fÃ¼r alle, die zu Saisonende noch einmal ihre Form vergleichen wollen, und sei es nur, um die eigene Bestzeit zu jagenâ, erklÃ¤rt Andreas Strobl, Sieger der Pfeistrophy 2008, die mit extremen Steigungen eines der hÃ¤rtesten Uphill-Rennen fÃ¼r MountainbikerInnen darstellt.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Neben der BestÃ¤tigung alles gegeben und es geschafft zu haben erwartet die  SportlerInnen auf der PfeishÃ¼tte ein wunderbares Bergpanorama und ein groÃes Nudelbuffet. [/FONT]
  [FONT="] [/FONT]
*[FONT="]Wer noch vor der Winterpause seine Form messen mÃ¶chte kann sich unter [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][URL="http://www.pfeishuette.at/de/pfeistrophy"][FONT="]http://www.pfeishuette.at/de/pfeistrophy[/FONT][/URL][B][COLOR=black][FONT="] anmelden.[/FONT]**[FONT="] [/FONT][/B]
  [FONT="] [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Der Start erfolgt beim Parkplatz KarwendeltÃ¤ler in Scharnitz. Massenstart: 11:00 Uhr. Die Siegerehrung findet um 14:00 Uhr auf der PfeishÃ¼tte statt.[/FONT]
  [FONT="] [/FONT]
  [FONT="]RÃ¼ckfragen an: [/FONT][EMAIL="[email protected]"][FONT="][email protected][/FONT][/EMAIL],[FONT="][/FONT]
[FONT="]Anmeldung:[/FONT][/COLOR][FONT="] [/FONT][FONT="]http://www.pfeishuette.at/de/pfeistrophy[/FONT][/URL][FONT="][/FONT]
  [FONT="] [/FONT]*


----------



## Wetterstein (4. Oktober 2012)

rrossi6020 schrieb:


> *[FONT="]Härtester Mountainbike-Bergsprint im Karwendel[/FONT][/B]
> [B][FONT="]Nach vier Jahren findet die Pfeistrophy von Scharnitz zur Pfeishütte wieder statt[/FONT]*
> [FONT="] [/FONT]
> [FONT="]Steil, steiler, schneller  und brennende Oberschenkel. So könnte das Motto der  Mountainbiker, die sich am Samstag 6. Oktober von Scharnitz zur Pfeishütte hinaufquälen werden, lauten. Der vermutlich härteste Mountainbike-Bergsprint Österreichs verlangt den SportlerInnen alles ab: 20 Kilometer und 1000 Höhenmeter, bei Steigungen, die fast jenseits des für HobbyradfahrerInnen Erträglichen sind.[/FONT]
> [FONT="] [/FONT]



bin dabei. Liegt ja praktisch vor meiner Haustüre.


----------



## rrossi6020 (5. Oktober 2012)

Bestes Wetter für die Pfeistrophy am Samstag den 6.Oktober 2012 vorhergesagt

http://www.zamg.ac.at/cms/de/wetter/wetter-oesterreich/tirol/morgen_vormittag

Anmeldung und Info 

http://www.pfeishuette.at/de/pfeistrophy


----------



## rrossi6020 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ergebnisliste der Pfeistrophy 2012

https://www.facebook.com/events/238893119562097/

http://www.pfeishuette.at/images/2012.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wetterstein (8. Oktober 2012)

rrossi6020 schrieb:


> Ergebnisliste der Pfeistrophy 2012
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/238893119562097/
> 
> http://www.pfeishuette.at/images/2012.pdf




Es war spitze.
top rennen, top wetter, top betreuung. Besonderes Lob an das Team der Pfeishütte. Bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei. Definitiv !


----------



## Wobo (8. Oktober 2012)

Mein Kompliment auch an die gRadWanderer für die tolle Orga.
Dazu noch super Wetter und tolle Stimmung.
Kompliment an die Wirtsleute für den Gepäcktransport und die extra Tische auf der neuen Terrasse der Pfeishütte.

Wo gibts die vielen Fotos vom Rennen zu sehen?


----------



## rrossi6020 (9. Oktober 2012)

Wobo schrieb:


> Mein Kompliment auch an die gRadWanderer für die tolle Orga.
> Dazu noch super Wetter und tolle Stimmung.
> Kompliment an die Wirtsleute für den Gepäcktransport und die extra Tische auf der neuen Terrasse der Pfeishütte.
> 
> Wo gibts die vielen Fotos vom Rennen zu sehen?






Fotos gibt es 
auf www.pfeishuette.at


----------



## rrossi6020 (22. August 2013)

Auch 2013 gibt es wieder das legendäre Uphill Pfeistrophy Rennen.

*Termin:  Samstag 5.Oktober *

Anmeldung:
http://www.pfeishuette.at/de/mountainbiker/pfeistrophy


----------



## rrossi6020 (2. Oktober 2014)

Auch 2014 gibt es wieder das legendäre Uphill Pfeistrophy Rennen.

*Termin: Samstag 4.Oktober *

Anmeldung:
http://www.pfeishuette.at/de/mountainbiker/pfeistrophy


----------

